# in erba



## Malaia

Ciao! che cos'è "un regista in erba", uno ancora non presto?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Un regista che fa questo mestiere da poco...


----------



## Silvia10975

Malaia said:


> Ciao! che cos'è "un regista in erba", uno ancora non presto?


Hola Malaia, la palabra "presto" se traduce con "temprano" p.e. "Arriverò presto" "Llegaré temprano". En este caso se pude decir "una persona che non è ancora pronta" o sea preparada. En otros casos "pronto" se traduce con "listo" p.e. "Non sei ancora pronto?" "¿No estás listo todavía?". ¡Mi novio siempre tuvo el mismo problema con esta palabra!
A tu pregunta inicial ya ha contestado correctamente nuestra amiga 
Ciao! Silvia


----------



## kolya97

En español podríamos decir "director en ciernes".


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hola,
Un director nobel


----------



## sabrinita85

Jorge Jodra said:


> Hola,
> Un director nobel


¿Cómo "un director nobel"? 

Cuidado que te equivocas...


----------



## Jorge Jodra

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿Cómo "un director nobel"?
> 
> Cuidado que te equivocas...


 
Tienes toda la razón. Quise decir novel. Excusate!


----------



## Cristina.

La miglior traduzione di *"in erba"* è *"en ciernes"* .
En italiano "director* novel*" si traduce con "regista *esordiente *"

Il fatto è che in Spagna si  dice soprattutto  director novel /director debutante, ma si può anche dire 'director en ciernes". ("es un director en ciernes/ director novel"). 
Forse l'equivoco viene dal fatto che soltanto c'è il "Premio Goya al mejor director novel".


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> La miglior traduzione di *"in erba"* è *"en ciernes"* .
> En italiano "director* novel*" si traduce con "regista *esordiente *"
> 
> Il fatto è che in Spagna si  dice soprattutto  director novel /director debutante, ma si può anche dire 'director en ciernes". ("es un director en ciernes/ director novel").
> Forse l'equivoco viene dal fatto che soltanto c'è il "Premio Goya al mejor director novel".


Anche in italiano esiste la parola novello/novellino, ma si usa forse più con una vena ironica che altro.


----------



## Malaia

Ok..un director que tiene poca experiencia aún.Gracias


----------



## xeneize

Sí, un poco *verde*, de hecho....
¿Vieron como al final se va a parar en la yerba?...
En italiano, decir "esordiente, inesperto, in erba, un novellino", son básicamente lo mismo.
Nomás que "un novellino" suena algo más despectivo que los otros, como que acentúa su condición de inexperto o de debutante. Como decir *novato* en español, nomás.
Saludos


----------



## Cristina.

Regista esordiente = 41.000 occorrenze.
Regista in erba = 1.200 occorrenze.
Regista novello = 19 occorrenze.
Regista novellino = 3 occorrenze.

In Spagna non si usa dire "director novato", ma "director novel".


Non è lo stesso "debuttante" =debutante (che gira il suo primo film) di "in erba"/"esordiente"= principiante, en ciernes (inesperto, può aver girato 2 o 3 film)


----------



## xeneize

Cristina, no se dice "regista novellino", ¡se dice _novellino_ a secas! 
_È un novellino_. Como decir: *es un novato*, en español, nomás.
_Regista novello_ no, no se usa, no lo oí en mi vida, y me sabría a vino, jaja 

Sí, _debutante_ o _debuttante/esordiente_ sería a su primer filme.
_Esordiente_ es como _debutante_, que yo sepa. _Esordire_ es _estrenarse_.
Luego, puede que, por traslado, se aplique también a la segunda o tercera película...no sé...
Bueno, en italiano, decir "è un (regista) esordiente/ è un debuttante, è un regista in erba, è un principiante, è un novellino", son *básicamente* lo mismo.
No será *exactamente* lo mismo, pero si hablás de un _director inexperto_ podés utilizar una de éstas haciendo cara o ceca nomás.
Pasa que si decís "è un novellino", que sí se usa y mucho, suena algo despectivo. También "in erba" o "principiante" pueden sonar así, aunque menos.
Lo mismo se equivaldrían más o menos en español las formas "es un (director) debutante, es un director novel, es un director en ciernes, es un principiante".
Si decís "es un novato", otra vez suena medio mal.


----------



## Cristina.

Pucha, recién he visto que he cometido un furcio, claro, esordiente es debutante, tenés razón, cuando la tenés te la doy, flaco.
En cuanto a lo de regista novello tenía mis dudas, pero visto novello (sacerdote novello, sposi novelli) me he aventurado a decirlo sin tener ni idea. 
¿Por qué se usa con el significado de novato con sacerdote y novios y no con regista?
No entiendo la diferencia entre novello y novellino (¿sería como novato/¿¿novatito??  o no tiene nada que ver?)


----------



## xeneize

> Cristina. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pucha, recién he visto que he cometido un furcio, claro, esordiente es debutante, tenés razón, cuando la tenés te la doy, flaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto a lo de regista novello tenía mis dudas, pero visto novello (sacerdote novello, sposi novelli) me he aventurado a decirlo sin tener ni idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lo hiciste bien, si lo dijiste, por supuesto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué se usa con el significado de novato con sacerdote y novios y no con regista?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> La verdad, nunca lo había oído ni referido a los curas. "Sposi novelli" sí, o "novelli sposi". Pero es una expreción nomás. Usualmente sí se oye "vino novello" ("vino nuevo", el de la cosecha de este año).
> Puede tener más acepciones, en expresiones de este tipo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No entiendo la diferencia entre novello y novellino (¿sería como novato/¿¿novatito?? o no tiene nada que ver?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sé las definiciones, pero también en castellano la Rae da una muy parecida entre novel y novato:
> 
> *novel**.*
> 
> (Del cat. _novell_, nuevo).
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. Que comienza a practicar un arte o una profesión, o tiene poca experiencia en ellos. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 
> *novato**, ta**.*
> 
> (De _nuevo_ y _-ato_1).
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. Nuevo o principiante en cualquier facultad o materia. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 
> 
> A mí _novato_ me suena más despectivo, y lo mismo pasa con el _novellino_ italiano.
> 
> La diferencia entre novello/novellino sería justamente la de novato/novatito, pero en italiano me parece que se use nomás _novellino_, y _novello_ se limita a unas expresiones, a unos modismos. Y seguro _novello_, diferentemente de _novellino_ o _novato_, no se usa como sustantivo.
> 
> 
> Así que, resumiendo, yo diría:
> 
> novel= esordiente/debuttante o inesperto
> 
> novato/novatito= novellino
Click to expand...


----------

